# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  The meeting of Enlish speakers

## Kostja

Check out the link: http://esl.meetup.com/.

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

I have never heard of this language before.

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

http://needtoknowbasis.org/misery.swf

----------


## translationsnmru

> I have never heard of this language before.

 Never heard of English before?   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

Enlish.  You speak it?  Didn't think so.

----------

Um..hi everyone...how are you all??

----------

CCCP do u watch CRank Yankers?.."Is the black caulk bigger...?Can you put it in your mouth?"

----------


## Mist

Would be great to have a real meeting of English speakers.   ::

----------


## kamka

> Enlish.  You speak it?  Didn't think so.

 you're right, from now on let's ban everyone who makes a typo!!!   ::

----------

